# Solved: VB.NET and Domino for Lotus Notes



## Harmonium (May 10, 2011)

I have a few applications already working with VB.NET and Domino, but recently I have come across a task that I'm finding difficult if not impossible. 
I need to locate email documents in a set of subfolders where the lowest sub folder is named by the user. I have tried using GetView(), but unless I know the name I can not access those emails within. I do not want to search the Inbox or the other folders as this process will be on autopilot once installed and it will be run on the hour. 

How do I get the names of subfolders?

VB.NET 2005
Domino version 1.2.0.0
Lotus Notes 8.0.2


----------



## Harmonium (May 10, 2011)

Probelm solved:

Dim objViews AsObject = oNotesDatabase.Views
ForEach fa_view As NotesView In objViews
 If fa_view.IsFolder() Then
' Do whatever you have to do with: 
fa_view.Name
 End If
Next


----------

